# Have Etherial gutiars gotten any better?



## endmysuffering (Oct 4, 2016)

I remember the hate they got a while ago, but they look awesome. So I'd like to know if I could own one and not use it as a paperwieght or centerpiece for my house.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, I'm curious too. They've really fallen off the radar, in terms of NGDs on here or FB.


----------



## TripperJ (Oct 4, 2016)

You can always use it as firewood, some good ol' gaudy over priced firewood...


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 5, 2016)

Stop falling for cheap, gaudy aesthetics.

No one is getting Etherial "guitars" anymore because the guy has dug his own grave. The word is out. Almost all of the people who were suckered into ordering an Etherial (again, based on aesthetics) have come out of the closet and acknowledged that they purchased a piece of sh*t. Those who have not come out yet are just in denial. 

Without orders to build, Matt isn't learning (since it was well-established that he has been learning on the customer's dime over the years). And if he isn't learning, then he isn't getting better.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 5, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Stop falling for cheap, gaudy aesthetics.
> 
> No one is getting Etherial "guitars" anymore because the guy has dug his own grave. The word is out. Almost all of the people who were suckered into ordering an Etherial (again, based on aesthetics) have come out of the closet and acknowledged that they purchased a piece of sh*t. Those who have not come out yet are just in denial.
> 
> Without orders to build, Matt isn't learning (since it was well-established that he has been learning on the customer's dime over the years). And if he isn't learning, then he isn't getting better.



I wast just wondering because I remember lucas mann having one. Don't know if his still work.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 5, 2016)

I think people got the hint now.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 5, 2016)

Lucas is officially with Schecter now. It's all he played live anyways. And his other guitars are now for "home use only". So call it what you want. Great player, but dudes in Schecter adds now.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 5, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Lucas is officially with Schecter now. It's all he played live anyways. And his other guitars are now for "home use only". So call it what you want. Great player, but dudes in Schecter adds now.



Okay thanks, I wish they were better cause I'd love one.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Oct 5, 2016)

Wish schecter had the banshee elite 8 w/ a trem cause I'd buy that so fast.

But ya, Lucas Mann doesn't even really play his. Like someone else said, he's with schecters now. Miles prefers schecters too. He uses Agiles and Schecters. Not over priced, you can play them live, affordable, and great guitars. 

Lucas probably only used the guitar for fun and in videos. I'm pretty sure they used schecters for the studio. I know they are for their album coming out


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 5, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> Wish schecter had the banshee elite 8 w/ a trem cause I'd buy that so fast.
> 
> But ya, Lucas Mann doesn't even really play his. Like someone else said, he's with schecters now. Miles prefers schecters too. He uses Agiles and Schecters. Not over priced, you can play them live, affordable, and great guitars.
> 
> Lucas probably only used the guitar for fun and in videos. I'm pretty sure they used schecters for the studio. I know they are for their album coming out



I can personally vouch for agile, I love my 8 string. My only real issue with it is the TOM bridge.


----------



## marcwormjim (Oct 5, 2016)

Tech Wrath said:


> But ya, Lucas Mann doesn't even really play his.



*snort*


----------



## Tech Wrath (Oct 5, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> *snort*



I mean I don't think he's played them live? He has only used Etherial guitars in his youtube videos. At least from what I've seen.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 5, 2016)

haha I think he's having a chuckle about the concept of Lucas actually playing anything at full speed, or without guitar pro haha.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 5, 2016)

xCaptainx said:


> haha I think he's having a chuckle about the concept of Lucas actually playing anything at full speed, or without guitar pro haha.



I like the music, but I'm skeptical aboutthem as musicians honestly.


----------



## Spicypickles (Oct 5, 2016)

They don't sound bad live. It may take em a year and a half to get the songs down, but by the time they tour them it's pretty solid.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 5, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> They don't sound bad live. It may take em a year and a half to get the songs down, but by the time they tour them it's pretty solid.



Super credible band, at least its better than dj's playing those massive festivals just pressing some buttons.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 6, 2016)

So I guess the consensus is no.


----------



## You (Oct 6, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> So I guess the consensus is no.



If you are interested in the aesthetic style of Ethereal but with greater play ability and superb quality, I must recommend Daemoness guitars. 













None of the guitars pictured are mine.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 6, 2016)

You said:


> If you are interested in the aesthetic style of Ethereal but with greater play ability and superb quality, I must recommend Daemoness guitars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They also look cool, but I'd rather opt for a mayones regius if I had the money.


----------



## MikeH (Oct 6, 2016)

Who would ever spend money on an Etherial to begin with?


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 7, 2016)

MikeH said:


> Who would ever spend money on an Etherial to begin with?



People bought them because they looked cool.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 8, 2016)

Ugh, I want to get a daemoness so bad. One day!


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 10, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Ugh, I want to get a daemoness so bad. One day!



Ditto.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 10, 2016)

Blytheryn said:


> Ditto.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 10, 2016)

Pick two:

1. Looks cool
2. Plays great
3. Sounds great
4. You can afford it



I'd still like to try an Etherial. The designs look very ambitious, to me, so if done well, there could be something incredible.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 10, 2016)

bostjan said:


> Pick two:
> 
> 1. Looks cool
> 2. Plays great
> ...



You can make a guitar that sounds bad sound great easily.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 8, 2016)

Donald bump.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 8, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> Donald bump.


Dude, stop.

Etherial is one of the sh*ttiest companies out there and is run by an inexperienced, incompetent con artist who isn't even trained in luthiery.

Take the advice of everyone on this forum and avoid like the plague.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 8, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Dude, stop.
> 
> Etherial is one of the sh*ttiest companies out there and is run by an inexperienced, incompetent con artist who isn't even trained in luthiery.
> 
> Take the advice of everyone on this forum and avoid like the plague.



Just in case, because no newer buyers have said anything. Its not about buying one its about the curiosity more so.


----------



## narad (Dec 8, 2016)

You said:


> If you are interested in the aesthetic style of Ethereal but with greater play ability and superb quality, I must recommend Daemoness guitars.



Oh god, please don't compare the two in terms of aesthetic style...


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 8, 2016)

narad said:


> Oh god, please don't compare the two in terms of aesthetic style...



I think he just meant in terms of detail and intricate artwork. If not.....then yes, oh god!


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah daemoness guitars are in a different league obviously, too bad I need to sell my house and car for one.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 8, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Dude, stop.
> 
> Etherial is one of the sh*ttiest companies out there and is run by an inexperienced, incompetent con artist who isn't even trained in luthiery.
> 
> Take the advice of everyone on this forum and avoid like the plague.



... ok, now can someone point out a few examples of this, just for us unaware guys to know and for curiosity sake.

Please there is no need for bad words on design, that is a matter of taste. There is a different between design and build and what you are talking about is build issues that make these guitars being crap, so focus on that for the examples.


----------



## You (Dec 8, 2016)

Dcm81 said:


> I think he just meant in terms of detail and intricate artwork. If not.....then yes, oh god!



Precisely what I am referring to, the detail and intricate artwork. Obviously Ethereal is incomparable to Daemoness in regards to overall build quality, i.e. fretwork, pickup and control cavity routing, esc.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 8, 2016)

odibrom said:


> ... ok, now can someone point out a few examples of this, just for us unaware guys to know and for curiosity sake.
> 
> Please there is no need for bad words on design, that is a matter of taste. There is a different between design and build and what you are talking about is build issues that make these guitars being crap, so focus on that for the examples.


If you really want to know, then read the thread ALL THE WAY THROUGH from the first page to the last page. It gets good about midway through once Perry Ormsby steps in.

Etherial Guitars

Probably worth noting: the OP who made the first post that started the thread ended up getting rid of his Etherials because they warped and actually fell apart on him. Also, as you're reading the thread, you'll see that some guys made posts saying that they put down a deposit for a build. Every single one of them cancelled their builds.

That thread only contains about half of Etherial's terrible builds that have been documented or discussed publicly. Outside of this forum, Tomas of Modern Day Babylon has said that his Etherial sucked. The guys of Humanity's Last Breath had their Etherials fall apart on them. (One of them straight-up said that Matt can't build a guitar.) The head of Rogue Records had a guitar sent to him by Matt as a gift and the clear coat literally peeled off in sheets and the wood of the guitar was terribly warped. These are just a few examples off the top of my head.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 9, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> If you really want to know, then read the thread ALL THE WAY THROUGH from the first page to the last page. It gets good about midway through once Perry Ormsby steps in.
> 
> Etherial Guitars
> 
> ...



Thank you for your trouble in finding this thread for me. I will enjoy learning some "how not to do things" then.


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 9, 2016)

I just had a funny idea, we should all contact his support asking if the guitars have gotten better and here the response. I'm interested in what crap he has to say.


----------



## odibrom (Dec 9, 2016)

So, back from some reading... too bad most pics are off. But hearing that a guitar falls apart... pity, 'cause we (guitar whores) need someone to build that kind of aesthetics. If the builds where good, those could well be the new BC Rich... obviously, they won't...


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 9, 2016)

odibrom said:


> So, back from some reading... too bad most pics are off. But hearing that a guitar falls apart... pity, 'cause we (guitar whores) need someone to build that kind of aesthetics. If the builds where good, those could well be the new BC Rich... obviously, they won't...



Yeah, which is a shame. I'd love to see a real builder do something that ambitious and aesthetically pleasing. But its obvious that they're trash.


----------



## narad (Dec 9, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> But its obvious that they're trash.



It is, so can we stop talking about them?


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 9, 2016)

narad said:


> It is, so can we stop talking about them?



Okay fine, rip thread. Verdict, the same one reached years ago.


----------



## IGC (Feb 8, 2017)

I know this thread is over, but had to say, I was wondering about ethers, IMO like the looks


----------



## stinkoman (Feb 9, 2017)

That's a shame they suck.Coming from a bass background I love carbon fiber necks and would love a carbon fiber 8 string especially at his prices.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, there is a way to utilize CF effectively, and then there is just slapping a layer of CF on as a decoration.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 10, 2017)

he now has stainless steel fretboards, which sound and maybe look interesting, but i think, if the above is correct and he isn't a luthier, he missed his calling, and might be better suited as a graphic designer/ad exec, or maybe make sculpture with mixed media, 

his guitars, look ridiculous, space age for the idiot 12 year old, 

even if they were made properly i'd be embarrassed to play one, they look silly

but i could see some of the "features" of his guitars being incorporated in a gigeresque art, or some industrial design, 

so if we could steer the thread towards "are these guitars worth owning/playing" to something like, "why is this guy making guitars?" "wouldn't his talents be better suited elsewhere?"

then the thread won't have to die, 

actually i don't care, all threads die, time kills all


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 10, 2017)

This guy continues to publicly prove that not only is he incapable of building a functional guitar that won't fall apart, he is also incapable of using a dictionary.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2017)

Trying-to-seem-smartness aside... does that idea ever seem practical?


----------



## oniduder (Feb 11, 2017)

i've been tessellating about something recently

it's about the juxtaposition of dark lyrics in an otherwise happy sounding song

(hint* use tessellate incorrectly in a sentence in the most pretentious way possible!)

i did a bad job, build on the matter, or tessellate on the matter, i don't care

to answer the above question, NO THERE IS NO REASON FOR ANY OF THIS GUY'S "INNOVATIONS" OR "TESSELLATIONS" as we will now call them


----------



## vildhjarta888 (Feb 11, 2017)

The guitars looks cool and all but I would look like a fool playing them i'll just stick with my Agile 9 String and my new Ibanez rg9 that is coming lol


----------



## oniduder (Feb 11, 2017)

vildhjarta888 said:


> The guitars looks cool and all but I would look like a fool playing them i'll just stick with my Agile 9 String and my new Ibanez rg9 that is coming lol



yeah i'd much rather tesselate a agile than a etherial, just saying bruh!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 11, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Trying-to-seem-smartness aside... does that idea ever seem practical?



I'm not an expert, but isn't have a concave profile on the back of a guitar neck the inverse of ergonomic?

I mean wouldn't that tesselate your tendons?


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 12, 2017)

My instinct was also that it would be worse but I can't say why.


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 12, 2017)

The necro is real.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 12, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> The necro is real.



i think you mean the necro has finally tessellated, jk

you're right it's as dead as dead could be, cold and lifeless, like my panis, hahaha


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 12, 2017)

oniduder said:


> i think you mean the necro has finally tessellated, jk
> 
> you're right it's as dead as dead could be, cold and lifeless, like my panis, hahaha



Same.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Feb 12, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> The necro is real.



Ironic considering you necro'ed the topic on Etherial 

Anyway I'm just tessellating ya


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 12, 2017)

I think this tesselated thing is about the fastest I've ever seen an already unfunny joke be further driven into the ground. 

Let the thread die...


----------



## oniduder (Feb 12, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I think this tesselated thing is about the fastest I've ever seen an already unfunny joke be further driven into the ground.
> 
> Let the thread die...



you tessellated tessellate wrong, 

you gotta any gum??


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I think this tesselated thing is about the fastest I've ever seen an already unfunny joke be further driven into the ground.


This reply kind of tessellated my funny bone. Is the joke still unfunny?


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 12, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I think this tesselated thing is about the fastest I've ever seen an already unfunny joke be further driven into the ground.
> 
> Let the thread die...



Best way to let the thread die is to post in it, eh?


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ixlramp (Feb 12, 2017)

Some of his designs are some of my favourites, purely visually, and certainly not all of them.
Now if only his designs could be made by someone else.

The concave neck back seems potentially good to me, if you play with good technique with the thumb on the back of the neck instead of curling it over the top.
The thumb is more stable, thumb pressure is spread over a larger area so more comfortable and more grip, it gives you something to push against when bending low strings down or high strings up, it increases the strength of the neck through extra cross-sectional area while allowing the neck to be thinner in the middle where your thumb is most of the time (with good technique), it allows you to place your thumb stably on the edge of the neck, not possible with a rounded D-shape.
Looking at the back of this bass neck it looks very comfortable and ergonomic to me https://static.wixstatic.com/media/06bd42_46050270d32b48179afd3c2cea567f3b.jpg/v1/fill/w_980,h_520,q_85,usm_0.66_1.00_0.01/06bd42_46050270d32b48179afd3c2cea567f3b.jpg

NSDesigns use it on their EUB, although it needs to be more subtle for a guitar with a flatter fretboard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> I think this tesselated thing is about the fastest I've ever seen an already unfunny joke be further driven into the ground.
> 
> Let the thread die...



Bro don't tesselate us.


----------

